# Ein kleines Problem :)



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Artikel bekannt ist. Er ist auf jedenfall aber sehr 
amüsant ^^

http://shortnews.stern.de/shownews.cfm?id=632081

MfG formarco


----------



## Sledge Hammer (5 Aug. 2006)

Schmerz!!! Aber kann passieren.....


----------



## Frobenius (5 Aug. 2006)

Ziemlich peinlich sowas, da legt man sich leichter am Strand in den Sand, da kann sowas nicht passieren


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Deshalb mag ich kein FKK-Baden ... :3dsmile:


----------



## Fr33chen (4 Aug. 2007)

Hab das ganze als Nachgestellte Szene mal im Fernsehen gesehen. Klasse


----------



## sascha (30 Okt. 2007)

wie geil, was war da wohl schlimmer, eingeklemmt sein, oder die peinlichkeit???


----------

